# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  شاهد هدف المريخ في الانتاج الحربي وخمسة كور تصطدم بالعارضة والقوائم

## محي الدين طه أحمد

*[youtube][/url][url]&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*هدف مصعب عمر في الانتاج الحربي 

[youtube][/url][url]&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*فعلا حاجة غريبة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً  جزيلاً  لفيفا  لتوثيق الحدث ولك  الشكر

 محى الدين  لنقله لنا 0

  وبينى وبينك  حظ  عجيب

 فى حكاية  الكور  الخمسه0 !
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكوووووور محي الدين . 

*

----------


## طارق نور

*اين ومتى سوف يتم اعادة بث المباراة
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*هدف جميل واعتقد ان وارغو من صنع الهدف
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*
*

----------

